# My 1st Monster Buck 33+ years in the Making!



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been bow hunting since I was 13 years old, now I am 46 years old, I killed my first deer when I was 13 with a shotgun that was 33 years ago. Since then I have killed many deer with a bow including a couple of decent bucks, but I never had a good shot at a monster till today. And this monster 14 point came in around 10:50 am at about 18 yards and some how I managed to put an arrow in him. When I shot him I thought he was a 130-140 inch deer, I had no idea how tall his tines were, when I walked up on him I was blown away by how big he was. We green scored him just over 190 inches gross. :! He will be weighed tomorrow I will post it later. I didn't see a deer till 10:00 am so stay in your stands late.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

congrats. that is a for sure monster! hopfully one like that will end up on my wall real soon. :!


----------



## BassinBowhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations! That is truly the buck of a lifetime! Good shooting! I hope I can say if I ever have an opportunity like that, I will make the same shot you did!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Monster is right!! Congrat,s on a great buck.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great deer! That's what keeps us going back in the woods!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice Buck Congrats!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WOW.... that things a beast!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats, on the awesome deer. That is a freakin PIG!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Frickin awesome buck!!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That would be worth the wait!! What a buck!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! I know who will win the OGF Buck of the Year award or whatever they call it!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW, that's huge!!! Nice deer!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sweet, now you will be in the ohio husky buck program.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

:bananahuge:

Indeed, a great buck.

Congrats.

Nik

ps. Good that you shot him at the age you are.

Any older you might have had a heart, well you know? lol


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

congrats. that is a bruiser


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

WOW! NICE Buck!!! No ground shrinkage on that bad boy - sounds like quite the opposite!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats that is a super buck...Most guys never see one that big let alone get a shot...Great Deer...Enjoy the moment.....JIM....CL.....


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

wow i just pee down my leg. man what a buck; well I'm glad it all went good and the buck gods were shining on you dude,and just think you know that stud has his seeds roaming them woods so your going to see his sons some day,and hope they look like big daddy,great job,hats of to you


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow...Awesome Deer.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a terrific buck.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Phenomenal Buck......OGF Big Buck for sure. Great job.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

awesome deer and congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## PiKeCnTyKid (Dec 26, 2007)

What a PIG! Congrats...


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations! it was worth the wait!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A truly awesome buck!!!


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Incredible! Nice job closing the deal on that pig.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow big ugly, beautiful deer and one heck of a trophy. Congrats man.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

good going!!
looks like the wait was worth it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good job. Congratulations. That is a world class buck. Color me green with envy over that one.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats defiantly a buck of a lifetime! congratulations! good luck topping that one, most of us can only dream of a trophy like that.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Amazing buck, congrats!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, that is an excellent buck! Congratulations on the deer of a lifetime.

Now if you shot that around home (Knox county) then I am hoping that he has a daddy still roaming the woods and I can find him. Who am I kidding? I will settle for his offspring.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind replies, This is a knox county buck, my buddy lets me hunt his spots. He actually missed this deer early this year when his arrow hit a tree branch. he let this deer walk by the first time he saw it because he thought it was a 130 class buck. this buck had a way of making himself look small in the woods, when I saw him coming I thought the same thing 130 -140 shooter then I quit looking at antlers and concentrated on making the shot. when I walked up on him his antlers were all tangled up in briars and when I got him untangled I couldnt believe how big he was. This is the first deer I have seen with the opposite of ground shrinkage. I called my buddy and told him that I killed that deer and he said he was on his way, before I could get out of the woods I could hear him coming through the field in his truck. It pays to have a big guy for a buddy, He dragged the deer out of the woods by himself. I got it wieghed today and it wieghed 194 pounds. Believe it or not he was so happy for me, we took the deer all over town showing it off to friends, and at the check station two cars turned around to come back and see it and take pics. We scored it ourselves and it grossed 192 then we had a local expert score it and he came up with 191 and change. I will have it scored by an official after the drying period but for now lets just say its in the 190 range. Its net will be quite a bit less maybe in the 160's but the buck of a lifetime for sure. :! Good luck to all ! !%
.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That is indeed a super animal, congrats. We'll probably be seeing you on the cover of next year hunting regs.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

nice deer and nice photography


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Super deer! No ground shrinkage on that one. Great that your buddy was just as happy as you were! Congratulations on a super buck! I'm 43 and still waiting for a chance at that caliber of buck


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Wow What a beast!! A true buck of a lifetime.. Congrats


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations on a great buck! I am in my stand right now on my droid and you have certainly given me some inspiration.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I think he needed another year...... lol just kidding that is one awesome deer. Surely a buck of a lifetime. enjoy man


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

omg wtf!?!? ur the master!?!?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

WOW!! Way to go. Congrats on not wetting yourself and making the shot Fantastic deer.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

awesome. just plain, awesome.

ski


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

I might of let him pass... Sweet deer man!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

What a feeling that must be - congratulations! A man can spend a lifetime in the woods and never have a shot at a buck like that - truly a rare and noteworthy trophy:! Nothing better than enjoying it with a great freind too

And 194lb dressed deer is a big old mature OH buck no doubt - wow!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

congrats on a great buck Im 52 and still waiting


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Boy that is a Monster Congratulations.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats!! That is just awesome!


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Amazing Buck, Congrats! Way to represent. Im with bkr, I hope his brother walks by me this weekend, hell, even his son would be a buck of a lifetime.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW that is a monster buck congrats on the kill. that everyones dream right there way to go man


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tremendous deer, congratulations!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations! I am in awe over your deer.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

That is the biggest, most awesome---- STACK OF WOOD I have ever seen!!!

I couldn't help it.

ski


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

ski said:


> That is the biggest, most awesome---- STACK OF WOOD I have ever seen!!!
> 
> I couldn't help it.
> 
> ski


Thanks for noticing! That was alot of hard work. lol


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations on a great deer.

I hope if I ever get an opportunity at a big buck I can focus and stick it well.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice doe, lucky guy!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on an awesome deer!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome deer!! That's what dreams are made of.


----------



## snafu (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome Deer, will take a lot of Beer for the viewing of that monster.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow! Nice deer congrats


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW looks great maby from now on you need to think that the deer are small until you recover them aussom buck the hard work finally paid off great job man


----------

